# Days to post points for eticket



## AC4400 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know for paper ticket, it may take 7 days to post points on AGR. Then how about eticket?

I had one trip last Thursday (3/28) and Sunday (3/31), but I still can't see them as of today (4/4).


----------



## Lakeshore (Apr 4, 2013)

For our trip a few weeks back, it took about 7 days for some segments to post, some a little quicker. They should be posting within a few days, hopefully.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 4, 2013)

I took a r/t on 3/28. My first ride, in the morning, has not posted yet, but my return ride in the afternoon posted several days ago. I've had etickets take as long as week to post, so I'm not concerned... yet. Maybe the Easter weekend slowed things down, as many folks take time off around Easter, and it is just taking a bit longer with less staff in-house at Amtrak and AGR.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 4, 2013)

My FLG-CHI reward trip on Easter has posted, but my CHI-WAS and WAS-RVR legs haven't. IIRC, my Surfliner legs were up within about two business days (I think they were up by the time I left Phoenix). I'm finding that 3-7 days is normal, but it can vary a bit based on everything from when you travel (major travel periods slow things a bit) to shifting tea leaves, auguries, and the influence of animal spirits (which is to say that you get lucky sometimes and unlucky others).


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 4, 2013)

And almost as if on cue, the points for the first leg of my trip last Thursday, 3/28, just posted this afternoon.


----------



## AC4400 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> And almost as if on cue, the points for the first leg of my trip last Thursday, 3/28, just posted this afternoon.


Me too. Just checked. 3/28 traveled, 4/4 posted.

I'm still waiting for the 3/31 trip to post.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 4, 2013)

I rode 66 last Thursday and it posted two days later. That's the quickest an eTicket has posted for me. But my return on 2163 has yet to post. So at least 8 days. That's a new record for an eTicket post. 

Edit: Well what do you know. In the past 30 minutes the points posted.


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 4, 2013)

A week ago Wednesday I did a PHL-PAO-EXT (multi-city ticket with the Pennsylvanian as the PHL-PAO segment) and back EXT-PHL (on just the Pennsylvanian) points run. We had a total of six minutes in EXT. The two segments on the Pennsylvanian posted two days later on Friday but it took until I think Sunday or Monday for the six minutes of travel time trip on the Keystone with the conductor saying "I want to know who is taking this train only to Exton" as the train arrived from PAO to EXT. The Pennsylvanian segments got the 100 extra points with them while the Keystone lacked the bonus.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 5, 2013)

Several passengers go from PAO-PHL and return in the evening. I've never been asked about going that 20 mile distance.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

I traveled EMY-TRU by #6 and TRU-SAC-EMY by Thruway+Capitol Corridor same day on 3/31. I do not see any points posted yet. Any idea by when they should be in?

On that note, how many points do I get for TRU-EMY using Thruway bus + Capitol Corridor option? Will it be 100 for bus + 100 for train (two different "trains") or just a combined 100 for the entire run?


----------



## BCL (Apr 5, 2013)

My (vacation trip) NYP-EXT from 3/31 just posted for me today.

Closer to home, I did an OAC-FMT-GAC multi-segment ticket once. The conductor asked if I wanted to use both segments at the same time. I understand if that happens, I only get 100 points since the combined total was less than $50.

Anyone knows what happens with the Double Day promotion when you have segments over 100 points? I would assume that the highest two segments in points in a day qualify for it, although I could imagine it could happen in chronogological order.

I didn't even hear about the Double Days promotion until yesterday and signed up. Still got the double points for the 3/31 trip once it posted. So they'll backdate the promotion to all travel in the promotion window. I wonder what happens if someone's points already posted and then they register for the promotion.


----------



## BCL (Apr 5, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Several passengers go from PAO-PHL and return in the evening. I've never been asked about going that 20 mile distance.


Paoli to Exton is only about 9 miles and of course over in a few minutes. I'm guessing the conductors don't see too many people taking that route.

I'm just wondering if my point run is going to be an issue. I've thought of doing point runs that involve Berkeley to Emeryville, which is about 2 minutes. Just tracking down a conductor could get interesting. However, those tickets don't get cancelled for not showing up.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 5, 2013)

Last December I did a round trip on the Texas Eagle...LAX to TPL...the return trip points were posted before I arrived back in LA (at least according to the date on my account)!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 5, 2013)

BCL said:


> I didn't even hear about the Double Days promotion until yesterday and signed up. Still got the double points for the 3/31 trip once it posted. So they'll backdate the promotion to all travel in the promotion window. I wonder what happens if someone's points already posted and then they register for the promotion.


When the overnight housekeeping chores run, the double points will post for trips taken and already posted that still fall within the promo's dates.

I once registered for a promo several years ago, about 2 months after the promo started running. I had at least 4 or 5 trips that had already posted with dates that were within the promo's window. When I woke up the next morning, every trip had double points.

What made things even more interesting is the fact that the promo I registered for overlapped another promo that started a month earlier. So on the trips that fell within both windows, I had already gotten triple points, and then after registering for the other promo I got double points on the same trips.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Apr 6, 2013)

My points for my recent SL ride to NOL posted two days after the trip.


----------



## BCL (Apr 11, 2013)

I had a four-segment trip last Sunday and Monday. I worked in a leisure trip with a commute trip the next morning.

The first segment posted on Tuesday. The 3rd/4th segments posted today (Thursday) and for one of those the conductor didn't scan my ticket but wrote down my reservation number. I'm still waiting for the 2nd segment to post.


----------



## AC4400 (Apr 11, 2013)

BCL said:


> I had a four-segment trip last Sunday and Monday. I worked in a leisure trip with a commute trip the next morning.
> The first segment posted on Tuesday. The 3rd/4th segments posted today (Thursday) and for one of those the conductor didn't scan my ticket but wrote down my reservation number. I'm still waiting for the 2nd segment to post.


Last month a conductor was too lazy to scan the tickets because I boarded train 14 from Tacoma (last stop before Seattle). He just collected my eticket as a regular paper ticket!

The next day Amtrak gave me an voucher for "no show"......


----------



## BCL (Apr 11, 2013)

AC4400 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a four-segment trip last Sunday and Monday. I worked in a leisure trip with a commute trip the next morning.
> ...


I don't necessarily "get it". My entire reservation is now inactive, meaning that all the segments have been registered as being used. I can no longer pull up the details on the Amtrak iPhone app. So obviously for regular ticketing purposes, all the segments are used up. However, it just hasn't posted.

I thought of maybe taking the train up to Seattle, but I don't think I have the time. It would take a day, and I'm not even taking a day off from work. In fact I think it would be cheaper to fly.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 12, 2013)

AC4400 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a four-segment trip last Sunday and Monday. I worked in a leisure trip with a commute trip the next morning.
> ...


That is why I show my phone for my eTicket. That way it is for sure scanned and in the system.


----------



## BCL (Apr 12, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> AC4400 said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


I mentioned writing down the reservation number and doing the bookkeeping later. I could see that happening then a conductor losing a piece of paper or forgetting to do it.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 28, 2013)

Assuming your entire trip didn't get screwed up for being a "no-show", if your ticket didn't get scanned, would you settle for the eVoucher or, call to get the points? Wondering if there would be a time where the voucher would be "worth more" than the points lost.


----------



## BCL (May 1, 2013)

I'm still waiting for a segment from a multi-city trip to post. The reservation is completed and I've sent in a request, but after 3-1/2 weeks it hasn't posted yet. The other segments posted within a day. In addition to that, I've got a few 10-ride tickets that have been used up but haven't posted. One of them was the one without a bar code (the reservation number is on the ticket).


----------



## Shanghai (May 2, 2013)

If you have waited for 3 1/2 weeks, you should phone AGR with your

ticket/reservation info and request that your points be posted manually.


----------



## white rabbitt (May 2, 2013)

i returned on a E ticket tuesday night

AGR posted my points today 2 days later


----------



## Anderson (May 2, 2013)

My trip on Sunday posted on Monday; I'm still waiting on my trip from Tuesday. In general, though, it's now "within a week".


----------



## BCL (May 17, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> If you have waited for 3 1/2 weeks, you should phone AGR with yourticket/reservation info and request that your points be posted manually.


I actually figured that my 10-ride posted, but when the points bumped up I thought it might have been some other ride.

I finally called the AGR number. The first thing I got out of the way was to request an AGR card. I think my wife might have tossed the previous mailing. I also requested this trip. The operator said it showed up but wasn't letting her apply the points as I took the ride. She had to assign the trip to the previous day in order to get it to post, and it showed up quickly. The whole process did take about three minutes. I also asked about the 10-ride I thought wasn't posted, and I only had the ticket number, which I wrote down (this was my infamous half-printed ticket without a barcode). She pointed me to where it was, and it was posted all this time.

I have another 10-ride, but she indicated that they might not post until 10 days after the window where they can be used.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 21, 2013)

Pacific Surfliner trip to LAUS for National Train Day posted 2 or 3 days later for both my wife and myself.


----------



## BCL (May 21, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> Pacific Surfliner trip to LAUS for National Train Day posted 2 or 3 days later for both my wife and myself.


An eTicket posting within a few days is what most expect. The ones that take weeks to post are the ones that grab attention.


----------

